
Generative Board Games - rseiji
https://www.generativeboard.games/
======
pmontra
Tldr; GPT-2 trained over the rules of 2000 boardgames.

Unfortunately the AI doesn't know what a boardgame is, what rules are, etc.
and it shows. As the site says, the rules are often nonsensical and must be
adapted. This and other domains require 100% precision and consistency and a
purely statistical algorithm can't get there.

------
totetsu
was thisboardgamedoesntexist.com already taken?

